# Fans of Fallout (Nuka Cola Drink)



## maliciousteve (Feb 10, 2011)

I made one of these today







Looks exactly the same. People are charging £10 for 1 of these on Ebay. I made it for £2 with a Coke bottle and Powerade. Looks cool with the light too.

Todays my day off, so I've been keeping myself busy


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll give you 10 caps for it.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 10, 2011)

is the light in the bottle or behind it? xD


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 10, 2011)

Mines underneath the bottle. Some ones been selling the same thing for about £45 on Ebay


----------

